# new here



## shwaunee (Oct 8, 2020)

hey all new to the whole t shirt thing...and wanted to ask a question. i've been doin some research and i know that jolees pretty much sucks for heat transfer, so im hoping paper is my issue. As you can see, theres a line around the image and i am waiting for new paper to come in...but the line - how can i get rid of it, if its not the paper? i use an mpress and followed time and clothing tag info directions to a fault. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Looks like it might be a crease from the outer edge of your heat press? Did you use a heat press pillow?


----------



## shwaunee (Oct 8, 2020)

no...just the image, with some heat press paper to cover. This one is worse.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

These are not self weeding transfers obviously.
You will have to cut and weed the transfer before pressing it.


----------



## shwaunee (Oct 8, 2020)

so what paper that is clear - or self weeding transfer - do u recommend for an inkjet epson?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The only self weeding paper for inkjet is the FOREVER Subli-Light (No-Cut).
You cannot use it with a regular inkjet though. It needs sublimation ink, it's more expensive, and it's very tricky to use.
For the type of designs shown in your photos, buying a Silhouette Cameo to cut and weed these transfers would be a better option.


----------



## shwaunee (Oct 8, 2020)

so am i even doing the steps right? or is self weeding inkjet printing need to be done in 2 steps? i watched a video where she printed a regular image, than a negative image...pressed together/ peeled off...than pressed the image that was now 1 image...and pressed that...


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

shwaunee said:


> i watched a video where she printed a regular image, than a negative image...pressed together/ peeled off...than pressed the image that was now 1 image...and pressed that...


That would be a laser toner transfer. You cannot do this with inkjet.


----------



## shwaunee (Oct 8, 2020)

what is better...i hear inkjet for quality pictures...than laser jet for ease of transfer...


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

shwaunee said:


> what is better...i hear inkjet for quality pictures...than laser jet for ease of transfer...


Having both is best, and printers are cheap these days. 
You can get a A4/letter size laser printer for $100 to $150.

If you do complex designs that are really hard to weed by hand, then Neenah ImageClip (Laser Light) is the best option.
If you do designs like the ones shown in your photos, then JPSS (or other light inkjet transfers) cut with a Silhouette Cameo (or similar cutter) produces good results.
Both options are obviously for white or light color shirts. 
Inkjet and laser transfers for dark shirts are not good in my opinion.


----------



## shwaunee (Oct 8, 2020)

ok thank you all...i'm gonna try the new paper, and buy a laser printer, to do the 2 step process and see if that's the trick..cause that grey sweatshirt one, i never did cut around, but it still shouldn't leave a mark like it did.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

shwaunee said:


> cause that grey sweatshirt one, i never did cut around, but it still shouldn't leave a mark like it did


The polymer is clear and it's less visible on some fabrics. That's all.
Press it on a white shirt and it will be barely visible. It's still there though and it's not a good thing.


----------



## camisadetenerife (Nov 3, 2010)

It's not the professional look you would want. I used to mess about with this stuff when I just used to do it for myself. Hours of scalpel use.


----------



## leemarkspinning (Oct 15, 2020)

Find Quality Products from Verified Suppliers. Get a Live Quote Now! Trade Assurance. Logistics Service. Most Popular. Production Monitoring. Know more visit Metal Forming


----------

